# OPC Daten in VBA auslesen



## steinche (23 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass der OPC Server läuft. Aber jetzt hängt es am auslesen in Access. Mit OPCItem.Read dachte ich, den Wert auslesen zu können, aber mir fehlt da ein Beispiel, wie ich den gelesenen Wert in eine Variable bekomme 

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------



## steinche (24 April 2008)

Hmm, keiner eine Idee?

Oder wo bekomme ich ein Beispiel, wie man via VBA den OPC anzapft. Ist mein erste OPC und VBA Projekt.

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------



## vierlagig (24 April 2008)

ich für meinen teil frage mich immer noch von was für nen opc-server wir hier reden sollen


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 April 2008)

hallo,
beim demo opc von ibh, delta usw. sind meist vb/vba beispiele dabei.


----------



## steinche (24 April 2008)

Hallo an die Antworter,

sorry, es geht hier um den Simatic Net OPC Server Version 3.6.22401

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------



## vierlagig (24 April 2008)

*Wie erstelle ich einen OPC-Client mit Microsoft Excel?*


----------



## steinche (24 April 2008)

@vierlagig

Danke für den Link, habe zwar schon auf der Siemens Seite gesucht, aber das ist mit doch durch die Lappen gegangen. Ich habe nur ein Beispiel gefunden, bei dem ich nicht so ganz durchblicke - als Einsteiger 

Viele Grüße
steinche


----------



## vierlagig (24 April 2008)

für weitere versuche, ich habe gesucht nach: *opc vba* ... handbuch wollt ich nich, also nehm ich das zweite ... die FAQ


----------

